# Coming to Santa Rosa Sound/Navarre Beach (lots of questions)



## JohnnyTX (Apr 6, 2015)

Howdy! This is my first post on the forum. I hope y'all don't mind if a Texas Boy comes on over this summer and pays y'all a visit?

We usually vacation in the summer in Gulf Shores since most of my family is from that area but figured we'd try some new territory down the road. Me and the family are renting a house right on the sound just west of the bridge and being an avid saltwater angler along the Texas coast, I will be doing plenty of fishing. We will be coming in late July. 

I need some pointers on fishing the area? I also plan on hitting the surf. What to use, where to fish, how to rig up etc etc. I do prefer live bait also...heard that sand fleas is a good go to bait? How do you find/catch them? Back home I usually fish the surf with live shrimp bouncing under a popping cork or free lined. 

Also, are there any good spots in the area to crab? I told y'all I would be full of questions.

I'm really looking forward to coming over that way and seeing some beautiful water for a change. Any help would be appreciated and thanks!

Johnny


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

What kind of fish are you after. Lots of fish to be caught so in turn lots of set ups and spots per species


----------



## JohnnyTX (Apr 6, 2015)

dmckinnon07 said:


> What kind of fish are you after. Lots of fish to be caught so in turn lots of set ups and spots per species



Sorry about that. Specks, pompano, reds, Spanish macs, sheepshead...the smaller variety.


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

The Spanish and pompino the best place is the Navarre or Pensacola beach pier red and sheepie is going to be bob Sykes bridge which is in Pensacola i like the beach side.as far as bait for Mack they like LY or a gotcha jig just float it on top good to go. but you can get a Sabiki rig and catch bait fish all around the pier "setup" would be a 14 inch steel leader line with a treble hook " you can buy these at bait and tackle stores or buy the stuff to make them really up to you". Red set up I fish the bottom with a ground mullet head or artificial someone else might know of a good artifial to use cause I don't. Pomp is a pier thing mostly and pomp jig fiddler crabs or sand fleas. You can get sand fleas under the bridge in the sand just dig around for them and again most bait shops have all these baits to save time on trying to catch them. Sheepie... Bob Sykes shrimp live or fresh dead and fish the bridge pilings very soft bite most of the time have to be on your toes hope this help alil idk if I left any fish out if so I'll write another post for those guys also


----------



## JohnnyTX (Apr 6, 2015)

Great info dmckinnon07! Really appreciate that. Would love to catch pompano for sure. I only catch them in surf in Galveston when the surf clears up which isn't much....mainly live shrimp under a popping cork but it looks like sand fleas are the way to go around Navarre Beach. I'm not familiar with the Gotcha jig or Sabiki rig but will do my research on them here shortly. I won't to go prepared so thanks for the info. 

Johnny


----------



## JohnnyTX (Apr 6, 2015)

When you say Gotcha Jig, are you talking about the topwater plug like this?


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's the one I carry about 5 of those guys with me cause I am forever loosing or getting caught on rocks over at the foot of bob Sykes but when there is a school of bait Spanish are there most of the time and I like the 1oz but I also carry some smaller ones 7/8oz 1/2 oz just to have but I have never had problems catching Spanish with the 7/8 and 1oz


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

You can do the same set up over here for pomp I just said bridge cause you can see them and spot fish them heck right now just had a buddy tell me that pomp are thick in the surf so I'll be hitting that tomorrow


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Also hit up Ft. Pickens pier it like 8 buck to get out there but work it the pass last like 8 days this is on Pensacola beach but worth the trip over for some good fishing


----------

